# Motor Oil (Used)



## NoSnowFlakes (Oct 2, 2017)

For those of you who change your own motor oil, what do you do with the used motor oil? What are some uses it could be used for? I'm planning on starting to change my own and don't want to pay for it to get disposed of. I sense there could be some real uses for it.


----------



## KimJongsButtHole (Oct 2, 2017)

Just put it back in the ground. :vs_lol:


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Most auto parts stores here have a tank to pour it in, free.
Check around, you should a place.


----------



## NoSnowFlakes (Oct 2, 2017)

tango said:


> Most auto parts stores here have a tank to pour it in, free.
> Check around, you should a place.


I'm looking for more of alternative uses, but i appreciate the tip!


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

we have a used oil heater for the shop... a setup like this.https://mobiledistributorsupply.com...IiajG1fjr1gIVyo5-Ch3VIQx6EAYYByABEgIhRvD_BwE#

we even get a bunch of oil from a few local businesses..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You can thin it and use it for heat in some old oil burners but against the law most places. I would not use it inside living area. As for any use that involves the ground forget it the stuff does a lot of damage to water even deeper in the ground.
There is way to use it as a drip feed into a barrel wood burn but not some thing I would leave unattended.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I have neighbors who use used oil in a boiler to heat buildings so I take the oil to them to use. Drain the filters real good then put them in landfill trash. I pretty much have to do my own changes on the tractor major hassle loading it up and taking it somewhere. I change everything chain saws, lawnmower, generators, truck and jeep myself. 

I purchased some ramps that make it pretty easy. 

Now if it is January and a change oil light comes on quick lube will likely get a visit from me as I do not have an oil heater myself. Maybe I should get me one. 

I buy filters and oil on sale and try to keep 4 or 5 sets of filters and enough oil on had to do that many changes.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Waste oil heaters are the first use that come to mind.

After that, my cranium starts to overheat.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Sometimes we will take leftover motor oil in paint hard wood stumps with them to prevent them from growing back. Also works on sumac. I don't know about hogweed? I would think if you put enough on it and applied a little heat it would probably take care of that too.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have always changed my own oil.

The two things I use it for is in is the wood stove.

Way number one, I roil newspaper up into 6 inch logs tied with wire, soak them in the oil and burn them.

I roll some about two inch and use them as wood log starters.

Way number two, three gallon steel tank with valve and stainless line running into a drip tray in the stove.

The 1/8 line is in a coil form about 1-1/2 inch diameter with six coils, it sits above the drip tray to preheat the oil.

I add a quart of fuel oil to the tank to thin out the oil, use it in real cold weather.

When up to heat burns on its own.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I was lucky, my garbage disposal company took it with the recyclables, up to 5 gallon pails.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Car mechanic shop I know abuout usese it to heat the building in the winter. Has some kind of special stove.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> I have always changed my own oil.
> 
> The two thing I use it in is the wood stove.
> 
> ...


Hot Dam I like that!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I used to save my oil in a barrel, and soak posts in it to prevent rot.
Probably not PC, but it worked

That was many many tears ago


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

You can paint a barn or out building with it. Could use it on a dirt or stone right of way/drive way to cut dust. We did both when I was a kid.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Every year I use "Used Automatic Transmission Fluid to "paint" my Cedar Wood trim, it really brings new life to Cedar wood. Turns it a very pretty shade of natural red and brings out the wood grain.

You could use "Used Motor Oil" to lubricate most anything and to clean/maintain tools. I suggest you strain it first to remove any sludge or particles. 

That's all I got/


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

when i was a boy growing up in florida, we lived on a lime rock road. during the heat of summer we would drive up and down the road in a pickup truck with the tailgate down . pour the oil on the tail gate and it ran down and dropped on the road. this ket the dust down. we also use it on any of the dogs that showed any signs of mange. i done recommend either of these though , just saying this is what we did back in the 70's


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Light green brush piles with used oil.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

paint it on Natural cedar shakes, for a rustic look, that protects them from splitting.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Used motor oil works great for chainsaw bar oil. Been using mine that way for decades.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

When I was a kid, we'd pour motor oil into small stands of water to cut down on skeeters. Of course, nowadays the EPA kinda frowns on it.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

1. make a moat...
2. heat it and pour , burning, onto your enemies if they attack.
3. pour some into a bucket of sand to use to clean and lubricate garden tool....just plunge them into the sand several times.
4. filter it and use it as lubricating oil for saws and drilling
5. treat chicken coops to reduce mites.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Bar oil for saws. Drilling lube. Outdoor lighting. Spread on my steep and slanting dirt drive, it reduces dust, helps consolidate and firm up the road, and, being a darker spot, absorbs more heat so snow doesn't build up so fast. Fireplace/stove ash goes out there for the same reason, but usually after a snow.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Use it to spray up underneath car and truck bodies as undercoating. 

Best fire starter I've ever used. 

Don't worry the EPA won't care what you use it for once the SHTF.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

use it to oil your leather shoes rub it in just like polish treat wood that you use outdoors like fence posts etc


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Girl Scout Juice


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

I've always changed my own oil. Used to give it to gas stations that had heaters that could burn it. Now take it to Advanced Auto. Dumping it on the ground is not a good option. Right now it's a little over 15 gallons every oil change


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Dump it at Advance auto....for free.up to five gallons.


----------



## NoSnowFlakes (Oct 2, 2017)

While I see how it could be useful to have some on hand for post SHTF, I am getting the impression it's not worth stockpiling or saving a bunch of it. Thanks for all the responses!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Just remember, used motor oil is carcenogenic. 
Bad for the environment, bad for humans.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ladies and Gentlemen, Boys and Girls!

We have a Winner! :vs_closedeyes:



Old SF Guy said:


> 1. make a moat...
> 2. heat it and pour , burning, onto your enemies if they attack.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Just remember, used motor oil is carcenogenic.
> Bad for the environment, bad for humans.


So.............. we should _weaponize_ it! :devil:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A basic ingredient in a Molotov cocktail.

Use it to lube weapons when nothing else is available.

With the absence of M1 and M2 thickener,

a 50/50 mix of used motor oil and gasoline does the trick in a flamethrower.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

ALso can use it to burn feces. Those who have had to do the fecal barrel burn understand the need for this. For the rest of you. In some cases, when there is no sewer system, and long term stay by a large number of folks necessitates not burying your crap (like typical out house would have). Its best to cut a barrel in half and make an out house where the barrel serves as the repository and can be pulled out from the back and drug a short distance away.

A 50 50 mix of gas and oil can be used to soak and liquefy the solid waste and the burn it away. Requires stirring, so get a mask/respirator and get to making some shit cake batter and rid yourself of all that waste.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> A basic ingredient in a Molotov cocktail.
> 
> Use it to lube weapons when nothing else is available.
> 
> ...


Not sure what kinda cheesy recipe your were following which said put motor oil in a Molotov cocktail. That supposed to be gas and ivory snow. The Ruskies kicked some German coola at Leningrade cause they was smart enough to dilute their gun oil with gasoline so it didnt freeze up as happened to the Germans who did not think of that angle.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Not sure what kinda cheesy recipe your were following which said put motor oil in a Molotov cocktail. That supposed to be gas and ivory snow. The Ruskies kicked some German coola at Leningrade cause they was smart enough to dilute their gun oil with gasoline so it didnt freeze up as happened to the Germans who did not think of that angle.


To be exact @bigwheel, it was supposed to be Ivory Snowflakes!

The Russians had plenty of snow but it wasn't Ivory.

You are thinking of it as an alternate to the M-1, M-2 thickener.

I brought this out because the motor oil was also an alternate and much more battlefield available than Ivory Snow,

and we are talking about used motor oil here in this thread.

As an improvised munition,

a 25% mix of used motor oil to 75% gas was recommended for the Molotov for use against armor.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Gotcha. I knew somebody would bust me on the ivory flakes mistake. lol.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Gotcha. I knew somebody would bust me on the ivory flakes mistake. lol.


Just to let you know, Ivory made a granular product along with the flakes.

The product was a detergent not soap and would not coagulate with the gas.

It took two boxes of flakes the size of a gallon can each to make a loose gel with four gallons of gas.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Just to let you know, Ivory made a granular product along with the flakes.
> 
> The product was a detergent not soap and would not coagulate with the gas.
> 
> It took two boxes of flakes the size of a gallon can each to make a loose gel with four gallons of gas.


Ivory liquid dish soap gels nicely with white kerosene and makes a great hand cleaning compound like Go Joe when mixed together. You can even put in some aloe to keep your skin from drying out from over use.


----------



## mooosie (Mar 26, 2016)

You can take a 50 gallon drum , put a chimney on it drill a hole run a copper line ,1/4 inch is plenty, with a needle valve in it from a can of oil hung on a wall . Put a couple of fire bricks in the bottom of the drum and let the oil drip on the bricks. Light it with a piece of newspaper and you have a furnace. Control the heat by controlling the drip with the needle valve.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

mooosie said:


> You can take a 50 gallon drum , put a chimney on it drill a hole run a copper line ,1/4 inch is plenty, with a needle valve in it from a can of oil hung on a wall . Put a couple of fire bricks in the bottom of the drum and let the oil drip on the bricks. Light it with a piece of newspaper and you have a furnace. Control the heat by controlling the drip with the needle valve.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is what I have seen to heat a garage or out building with waste oil.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Waste Oil Heater article. Pretty cool.

Mother Earth: Waste Oil Heater


----------



## mooosie (Mar 26, 2016)

My dad told me how to make one about 60 years ago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

As wise old King Solomon sometimes said.."There aint nothing new under the Sun." (Rough paraphrase).


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

mooosie said:


> My dad told me how to make one about 60 years ago
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My dad taught me to figure everything myself while he got drunk, easy to do when the booze is more or less free.

As I said in another post his parents owned a restaurant/nightclub from the 30's well into the 50's.

Sixty years ago, I was making what I wanted on lathes and milling machines.


----------



## mooosie (Mar 26, 2016)

Sixty years ago I was driving pretty cars and chasing fast women


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

mooosie said:


> Sixty years ago I was driving pretty cars and chasing fast women
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was doing the same thing and working a H&R building M-14 rifles in the afternoons..

Driving a 1955 Ford Crown Victoria, yellow and white, 292 engine with a three speed.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> ALso can use it to burn feces. Those who have had to do the fecal barrel burn understand the need for this. For the rest of you. In some cases, when there is no sewer system, and long term stay by a large number of folks necessitates not burying your crap (like typical out house would have). Its best to cut a barrel in half and make an out house where the barrel serves as the repository and can be pulled out from the back and drug a short distance away.
> 
> A 50 50 mix of gas and oil can be used to soak and liquefy the solid waste and the burn it away. Requires stirring, so get a mask/respirator and get to making some shit cake batter and rid yourself of all that waste.


If they just let it dry out naturally it would burn without petrol. It shouldn't take long in the heat of the dessert.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

KUSA said:


> If they just let it dry out naturally it would burn without petrol. It shouldn't take long in the heat of the dessert.


you ever been around the shit from over 120 infantry guys eating MRE's everyday? or the flies and dung beetles it attracts...

no thanks...ill burn it with gas and oil or diesel

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

That sounds a bit too complicated for the home boys. We have some from East Texas who dont know about exotic factoids. 
Theey eat grits and cook bbq on pine wood. What is Pittsburgh Hot links?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

maine_rm said:


> Sometimes we will take leftover motor oil in paint hard wood stumps with them to prevent them from growing back. Also works on sumac. I don't know about hogweed? I would think if you put enough on it and applied a little heat it would probably take care of that too.


There is a fence line along an alley way, in a far northern yankee state that shall remain nameless, where nothing will grow for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

We always used it to start fires, since I was a kid, my father did that since forever.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

IF I do it at home, I take it to work and pour it into the oil caddy in my bay. If I had an old diesel engine, I'd pour it in the fuel tank. I only have one friend locally that has a diesel but it wouldn't tolerate straight up oil in the tank. Dang diesels these days are a bit pickier than they used to be.

Edit- house me and some friends lived in back home, had a pile of used charcoal in the backyard, we poured our oil on that pile. A few weeds still grew on said pile. I was surprised to say the least.


----------



## aboole71 (1 mo ago)

just take it to used oil recycling plant and get a few bucks


----------



## aboole71 (1 mo ago)

Most auto parts stores here have a tank to pour it in, free.
Check around, you should a place.


----------



## aboole71 (1 mo ago)

You can paint a barn or out building with it. Could use it on a dirt or stone right of way/drive way to cut dust. We did both when I was a kid.


----------

